# Activity



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

As of 9:11 pm CST today, June 27,2016, there are 27 members logged in to this forum. 600 some guests, or lurkers. Forum is dieing.....slow death.....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Are we the suckers? Is something going on? Should we bail?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Really weird ratio between members and guests


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

No not everyone can get back in
I had a hell of a time changing my password. All the links were messed up and neitherly impossible from an iPhone


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I changed my password by creating a new name, then call out cricket. No way to contact administration.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

No need to sign in unless you're posting and not a whole lot of people like to post. If I wasn't so boring, I'd lurk, but I am, so I will. Won't. 

Pot is good this week. The medical pot stores are turning into retail stores, so quality has risen faster than that damn rooster down the road. Is rooster good to eat?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> No not everyone can get back in
> I had a hell of a time changing my password. All the links were messed up and neitherly impossible from an iPhone


It was easy for me on iPhone, mobile PZ is no good. I exit "enhanced mobile view". So my phone and iPad are the same version.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumber said:


> No need to sign in unless you're posting and not a whole lot of people like to post. If I wasn't so boring, I'd lurk, but I am, so I will. Won't.
> 
> Pot is good this week. The medical pot stores are turning into retail stores, so quality has risen faster than that damn rooster down the road. Is rooster good to eat?



Why post then? If no one posts, this forum is for sh!t.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber said:


> No need to sign in unless you're posting and not a whole lot of people like to post. If I wasn't so boring, I'd lurk, but I am, so I will. Won't.
> 
> Pot is good this week. The medical pot stores are turning into retail stores, so quality has risen faster than that damn rooster down the road. Is rooster good to eat?


There's a lot more ads if you're not logged in, and you can't see posted pictures


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > No need to sign in unless you're posting and not a whole lot of people like to post. If I wasn't so boring, I'd lurk, but I am, so I will. Won't.
> ...



True. You don't notice these things until you are on the outside, looking in


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

27 members logged in, 600 guests as of 6/28. 7:23 p.m..... wth


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am working at helping folks who are having issues getting logged back in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

*Not a smooth transition to say the very least*

So my email was up to date and if been checking everyday for this new password to be sent.. Little did I know you have to request one, well how the $ are you supposed to do that when you can't log in..

Got that part figured out and requested new password, password comes and it also changed my name.. I've always logged in as CTs2p2.. Now it says I'm CT-P2 S2
Log attempt 1/5 fail so I try my old name even tho the email changed it, login 2/5 success.. But the site immediately follows with you have been banned forever for suspected spamming.. Wtf that means idk. John Guest can enjoy the archives I guess, I don't see everyone going thru what I went thru to get back on here.. Just sayin


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just wondering if the fringe members that don't post that often are willing to go through the hassle of coming back. Hope so.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TerribleSystem said:


> So my email was up to date and if been checking everyday for this new password to be sent.. Little did I know you have to request one, well how the $ are you supposed to do that when you can't log in..
> 
> Got that part figured out and requested new password, password comes and it also changed my name.. I've always logged in as CTs2p2.. Now it says I'm CT-P2 S2
> Log attempt 1/5 fail so I try my old name even tho the email changed it, login 2/5 success.. But the site immediately follows with you have been banned forever for suspected spamming.. Wtf that means idk. John Guest can enjoy the archives I guess, I don't see everyone going thru what I went thru to get back on here.. Just sayin














I went through all the same hassle that you did except that I didn't get banned as a spambot. It was indeed frustrating to say the least.

Maybe there was some nasty viruses that invaded the site.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> TerribleSystem said:
> 
> 
> > So my email was up to date and if been checking everyday for this new password to be sent.. Little did I know you have to request one, well how the $ are you supposed to do that when you can't log in..
> ...



Got back in only by creating another username. Under a different email address. There was a notice about a breach maybe last week? Bam, Sunday a.m., locked out. I like this forum. Site says "contact us", impossible unless through the forum. Can't go through forum because not logged in. Can't log in because old password invalid. Can't change password because not logged in. Only option, create new account and try to reach that way. This requires a different email than was used on original username.

Sorry to rant


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

...yawl should be working anyways.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

TerribleSystem said:


> View attachment 87362


PM me so that I can get more information to help you fix your account.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That was just about enough! I was about to erase the sight it had me so mad. So body better get it together or there won't be any members.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

TerribleSystem said:


> So my email was up to date and if been checking everyday for this new password to be sent.. Little did I know you have to request one, well how the $ are you supposed to do that when you can't log in..
> 
> Got that part figured out and requested new password, password comes and it also changed my name.. I've always logged in as CTs2p2.. Now it says I'm CT-P2 S2
> Log attempt 1/5 fail so I try my old name even tho the email changed it, login 2/5 success.. But the site immediately follows with you have been banned forever for suspected spamming.. Wtf that means idk. John Guest can enjoy the archives I guess, I don't see everyone going thru what I went thru to get back on here.. Just sayin


I just sent you a PM along with my email address so that I can help you recover your account. We didn't create a new username, nor did we ban you. The extra account (unused) had the same email address. That account was banned.

I apologize for the inconvenience but would be happy to help you.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help Cricket!
Yep I probably created 2 accounts accidently at some point early on before posting at all, I must admit that added to some of the confusion for sure.
You can delete terriblesystem's profile if you'd like. Thanks again!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Thank you for your help Cricket!
> Yep I probably created 2 accounts accidently at some point early on before posting at all, I must admit that added to some of the confusion for sure.
> You can delete terriblesystem's profile if you'd like. Thanks again!


I am pleased you made it back!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm back. Finally... I wonder how many regulars we lost forever.


----------



## mozz (Jun 29, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Just wondering if the fringe members that don't post that often are willing to go through the hassle of coming back. Hope so.


I almost didn't. Lost my original profile. What happened? Did the site get hacked or something?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I just about dumped it out of frustration. I'm sure some of the older members have left. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

mozz said:


> I almost didn't. Lost my original profile. What happened? Did the site get hacked or something?


Possible hack. Password reset, didn't work for a lot of members


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

it certainly is very quiet and lack of new posts since password-gate....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm back. Finally... I wonder how many regulars we lost forever.


FLYOUT, someone here is looking for you with help for state plumbing test!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> FLYOUT, someone here is looking for you with help for state plumbing test!


Who? I'm feeling charitable....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Traffic will pick up.

Took me some time to reset even after I ignored the initial announcement. Been busy with work and usual summer time family stuff.

I'm sure once snow hits PZ will be jumping again.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> FLYOUT, someone here is looking for you with help for state plumbing test!


That has to be you f'ing with me...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> That has to be you f'ing with me...


Noo... it's someone here that pm'ed me.. told him about you and I haven't seen him since the resetgate. .


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Noo... it's someone here that pm'ed me.. told him about you and I haven't seen him since the resetgate. .


He messaged me... An arkansas plumber who's boss wants him to get an il number so he can pull permits to contact to install dishwashers in il, based out of Arkansas... I told him good luck.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm always surprised at the number of posters here. Plumbers aren't the sitting around types, so 27 signed in posters is a lot.

In this here Pro Site Network, only electricians and g.c.s have more consistently signed in members. That's about right, innit.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The registration of the new password took so long and was so frustrating I gave up 6 days in a row. Finally got it on the 7th day.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Slow night. Has there been a security & data breach?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> Really weird ratio between members and guests




That is actually a pretty typical ratio for PZ and possibly why so many members have quit posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't have to log in to view pics, etc and that's why not everyone logs in. 

Not everyone has the need to post. 99% of people are happy to skim the threads and then go play outside or work. These same people might not bother to get a new password because it's a lot of work clicking on links and thinking of a new password.

And I'm procrastinating.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Just wondering if the fringe members that don't post that often are willing to go through the hassle of coming back. Hope so.


I'm still here. Just been busy.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Do anybody know where is plumbdrum?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

No clue. I thought the username mozz might have been him but I don't think it is


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

No, mozz started before him. He never told me the secret on how to use the q-tips for primer.


----------



## ChasRoberts620 (Jul 8, 2016)

I just signed up today, so that's good right? 

_Chas Roberts, Phoenix Plumbing & HVAC_


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChasRoberts620 said:


> I just signed up today, so that's good right?
> 
> _Chas Roberts, Phoenix Plumbing & HVAC_


It would be very good if you went to the introduction section and posted a proper intro.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol. Password-gate


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Spent too much time trying to do it with my phone. Ended up having my bookeeper/receptionist reset it for me using the office computer.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Spent too much time trying to do it with my phone. Ended up having my bookeeper/receptionist reset it for me using the office computer.


On your phone you can opt out of mobile view and have the regular site, much better.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I changed my password, and logged back in with no problems. When I couldn't remember my password and requested it be sent to the email I registered with, the email never came. 

After trying a few combos, I was able to get back in.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> Do anybody know where is plumbdrum?


I was wondering the same thing... I kind of miss his Massachusettsan witt!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still around but no one would miss me anyway. :whistling2: I do hate to see the lesser activity.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its a little late now, but it would have been nice to have a data base held by the moderators of phone #s or emails to be able to contact members off this forum for this exact reason...at least to see if they want back on...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its a little late now, but it would have been nice to have a data base held by the moderators of phone #s or emails to be able to contact members off this forum for this exact reason...at least to see if they want back on...


Moderators cannot send out emails in mass, but I would think Cricket could authorize sending an email to all members regarding log in, password changes, etc.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its a little late now, but it would have been nice to have a data base held by the moderators of phone #s or emails to be able to contact members off this forum for this exact reason...at least to see if they want back on...


All members were sent an email about the password resets. I also posted an announcement ahead of time to verify that email addresses were up to date. We have a notice at the top of the site that I am personally handling the emails to help people recover their passwords. Additionally, we have a Facebook page that people have used to contact me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

glad to see some more activity picking up...im on another forum( not plumbing) where every 5 days you have to change your password to even log back on..thats a cluster..its gona be a ghost town soon...


----------

